# Your biggest "OH SH*T" moment since feeding raw ?



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

What was the one or two moments that really caused you to slam the panic button ?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

When Ruby got a chunk of lamb stuck in her throat. And when Oscar choked. But, dogs can choke on anything, so I stay calm (on the outside lol) and get it out.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

When Shadow first started eating pork ribs. He loves them, and bit once and gulped. It got stuck and he jumped up in a panic making strange sounds. Then he started forcefully trying to swallow down with everything he had. He got it down, and calmed down but still acted like it was bothering him for 10 or 15 more minutes. I watched him close for the next couple of hours and he was fine. After that, I started giving him larger cuts of ribs so he HAD to chew. It scared him enough too that he now chews much better before swallows. My blood pressure was up there for a little while.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i never really had one. murphy has choked down pieces of boneless and horked them back up but he's always resolved it on his own. I do try to cut unusual sizes now so he has to chew better. for some reason he chews bone in pretty well except for the time he puked up a whole duck neck on a hike


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

The first time I gave mine a raw chicken foot Lola did fine. Poor little Buster apparently got his throat scratched by one of the nails. He screamed for a few minutes and there was nothing I could do. He did get over it and eats them fine now but I felt terrible.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

When I heard a horrendously loud *CRUNCH* while one of my dogs was chewing on a beef rib. It was not the rib that broke.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

When Cassie has a big piece of meat in her throad and I have to put my whole hand inside her mouth and pull it out! It were when they started eating raw. I learn to cut the meat in small chunks LOL


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Losech said:


> When I heard a horrendously loud *CRUNCH* while one of my dogs was chewing on a beef rib. It was not the rib that broke.


 What was it ? tooth ?


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

My Oh S**t moment would have had to have been when I fed Karma a frozen chicken quarter and she threw it up 10 minutes later and continued throwing up all night. 

I've never fed anything frozen since and will never again.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well last night Jody found a leg bone from a goat and as I was reaching to take it from her, she freaking swallowed it whole!. In went the peroxide and out came the bone. She probably could have digested it but I'm glad it came back up.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Well last night Jody found a leg bone from a goat and as I was reaching to take it from her, she freaking swallowed it whole!. In went the peroxide and out came the bone. She probably could have digested it but I'm glad it came back up.


I would rather do that than have the stress of wondering what's going on inside her, and watching for hours. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I would rather do that than have the stress of wondering what's going on inside her, and watching for hours. Better to be safe than sorry.


Yeah I agree. It felt good too. Its bad to say but she did not have a good day yesterday. She was being tough loved over a chicken that SHE KILLED, ate Drews lunch at work, and ate that bone. This is why I don't like girl dogs, they are so conniving :tongue:


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

bully4life said:


> What was it ? tooth ?


Yeah, upper right carnassial. Upper left one is busted too, on an antler that she was not supposed to have. Her sister broke a tooth on something as well, but I do not know what. I do not give beef ribs/bones or hard chews anymore since I cannot afford a $600 vet bill every few months.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

When I started giving the dogs deer meat, my old lab Hunter was having a tough time adjusting, which is weird because he has had venison in the past (before we went full time raw). He threw up bloody deer all over my living room. He couldn'tt just stay in one spot either. It was barf, take three steps, barf...repeat. Thank God that carpet is gone now! 

Also, when I first saw Dozer try to swallow pieces much too large,and then hork them up. Kinda scary at first. He does much better these days. 

Oh, and Sarge is pretty good but I have to watch him or he will take any opportunity to stash raw stuff under my bed!!! So he is carefully monitored lol


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Yeah I agree. It felt good too. Its bad to say but she did not have a good day yesterday. She was being tough loved over a chicken that SHE KILLED, ate Drews lunch at work, and ate that bone. This is why I don't like girl dogs, they are so conniving :tongue:


LOL that is exactly why I LOVE females! 


My OH S--T moment has got to be when Charlie swallowed a beef rib whole. Choked. Got it down. Puked it back up. Ate it again. Choked AGAIN. and finally got it back down. She is one determined dog. She has since learned to chew her food.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, I've got one of those moments...

When Mateo was a small pup, I gave him a chunk of lamb meat that was about the size and shape of my fist (what was I thinking?). Anyway, I saw him try to swallow, then make a choking sound- then sort of gasp and lose his breath, stagger a few feet and then collapse. I pulled him up but he wasn't breathing; just a limp dog. I opened my door and pounded on my neighbor's door across the hall (a good friend), but he wasn't home, so I went back and picked up Mateo from underneath and just did an impromptu heimlich on him (not sure if I knew what I was doing.) I also breathed into his nose, trying to get air in there.

Finally, after just a few repetitions of this, I heard him gasp and then his eyes opened...and he started pawing me and licking my face. Now it was my turn to collapse...with relief!

BTW, he ended up swallowing it, not coughing it back up, so apparently the heimlich can work both ways...


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Oh, I've got one of those moments...
> 
> When Mateo was a small pup, I gave him a chunk of lamb meat that was about the size and shape of my fist (what was I thinking?). Anyway, I saw him try to swallow, then make a choking sound- then sort of gasp and lose his breath, stagger a few feet and then collapse. I pulled him up but he wasn't breathing; just a limp dog. I opened my door and pounded on my neighbor's door across the hall (a good friend), but he wasn't home, so I went back and picked up Mateo from underneath and just did an impromptu heimlich on him (not sure if I knew what I was doing.) I also breathed into his nose, trying to get air in there.
> 
> ...


Thankfully this story has a GREAT ending !!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Haven't had any choking but was worried a couple times, when Ripley helped herself to a lot of liver early into the switch and when I accidentally gave 2 x the amount of food in a day, a new protein no less, they all looked bloated and farted all frickin night.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

NEWYORKDOGUE....Holy Sh!t indeed. Glad it ended the way it did, even if it may have given you some grey hairs in the meantime. LOL


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Last night when I was cutting up fresh goat tripe and Mr. Fundog complained so much I was worried he would make me go back to cheap kibble.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Losech said:


> Yeah, upper right carnassial. Upper left one is busted too, on an antler that she was not supposed to have. Her sister broke a tooth on something as well, but I do not know what. I do not give beef ribs/bones or hard chews anymore since I cannot afford a $600 vet bill every few months.


Oh, carp! That would be enough to make me go to canned, I think! Poor dog, that must have hurt like the dickens, too. : (


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

A couple of years ago Mr. Fundog had a panicked moment: We weren't even feeding raw at the time, but that day I had done some training with the girls and ended up giving Annie far too much cooked liver. The poor girl had diarrhea and stomach cramps so bad that Mr. Fundog woke me up in the night in tears, saying that he thought Annie was dying and would not last till morning. The thing was, we live 50 miles from the nearest vet clinic!

Annie's fine. I'm just a lot more careful about how much liver I give her. :smile:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I've learned that I have to give boneless meats in bite-sized chunks. Never had a problem until Rambo came along, he develops so much thick slimey saliva while he's waiting for his food that he'll just try to take anything down whole. Luckily he'll chew his bone-in meals until its a big chunk of mush and then it goes down smoothly. We've had a couple scares before when we didn't cut a piece of heart or pork butt small enough, I've had to pull it out of his throat which is no fun. His saliva is intense, I have to wash my hands several times to get the slime off, yuck.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

My biggest moment was with my Max (RIP) while eating his usually dinner, I left the room for a second to feed Macy when I got back Max was making funny noises, gasping with his eyes rolled back and all stiff legged he collapsed on the floor, I was freaking out but managed to pick him up and give him the heimlich maneuver twice, he coughed up what was stuck, pawed me and gave me a lick, I squeezed him so hard and started to cry. I always thought my gulper Macy would be the one to scare me have to death, now I never leave the room.


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

When my dog ate an entire 5 lb pork picnic and I was warned he might get pancreatitis.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> NEWYORKDOGUE....Holy Sh!t indeed. Glad it ended the way it did, even if it may have given you some grey hairs in the meantime. LOL


For real. It was one of those moments where time stands still...and your mind is racing at the same time : "This can't be the end for my new pup...I. MUST. SAVE. HIM!"

I think I used up enough adrenaline for a freaking lifetime on that day...:shocked:


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Rvent said:


> My biggest moment was with my Max (RIP) while eating his usually dinner, I left the room for a second to feed Macy when I got back Max was making funny noises, gasping with his eyes rolled back and all stiff legged he collapsed on the floor, I was freaking out but managed to pick him up and give him the heimlich maneuver twice, he coughed up what was stuck, pawed me and gave me a lick, I squeezed him so hard and started to cry. I always thought my gulper Macy would be the one to scare me have to death, now I never leave the room.


I do the same,, after 11 years of feeding my 4 dogs , i still never leave the room or let them out of my site. Im definitely a helicopter dad when it comes to the dogs.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Going to the vet and finding out he, his wife, his staff, his cleaners and his mail lady are all vehemently against any type of raw feeding.
And, guess where we are off to in one hours time? Yep, the yearly check up. GULP!


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Going to the vet and finding out he, his wife, his staff, his cleaners and his mail lady are all vehemently against any type of raw feeding.
> And, guess where we are off to in one hours time? Yep, the yearly check up. GULP!


time to switch vets !!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

bully4life said:


> time to switch vets !!!!


Yeah, normally I would. But, this guy is simply awesome in every other aspect. He's diagnosed a couple of dogs I know here with problems way before other vets have picked it up. Saved my friends dog on deaths door with AIHA, RBC count of 9, came in after hours and early mornings when there were problems, just things like that are why I stay. 
He didn't even mention raw today, the vet techs did, but he didn't say a word. Maybe if Mollie's blood test results keep coming back fine he may be forced to reconsider. He will have to anyway when she turns 30!


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

One day my dog was eating a chicken leg and had everything down EXCEPT he gulps and had gotten a piece of skin with a LARGE hunk of meat stuck on a tooth and thus stuck in his throat. Luckily I was around and pulled it out. Needless to say now he doesn't eat chicken legs when I'm not around.

I also learned the hard way that my cat will do and eat anything if I don't feed him on time. He gets on the counter and will eat food left out. He even fished a bag of meat out of the sink that I had thawing (both him and the dogs food and he somehow grabbed just his food!). Luckily I had walked back into the house soon after, he probably would have continued to shred the bag and made a mess. I've also had some "what the heck is the dog chewing on" moments when the cat brings turkey bones upstairs late at night for the dog to consume.


----------

